# repairing glass



## Trying not to break it (May 31, 2005)

hi everyone ,  would like to know what is recommended to glue brooken glass together?  thanks,  rhona


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 31, 2005)

you will want to have this epoxy to do the work. I have not used it yet,but have it on order.
 http://www.kingsleynorth.com/skshop/search_results2.php?catID=194
 anyone that dries clear is ok

 rick


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi...I have used an epoxy in the past that dried clear, but over time it turned yellow and made the repair obvious.  Can't recall the type , but I bought it in a pint can in a craft shop. 
 So, read the labelling carefully to see if it makes any note of this  "color change."


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jun 2, 2005)

hi rick and whiskeyman, thanks for the information. does expoxy dry quick? i have not work with it before, i have used grazy glue and have had it stuck to my fingers. thanks for the advise,  rhona


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 3, 2005)

RHONA...epoxy is slow in drying...depending upon how thick the repair is and (believe it or not) the amount of humidity in the air
 . It's a bit easier to get off yer skin than crazy glue too.[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 3, 2005)

oops...also depends  upon how much hardener you mixed in...


----------

